# [Request] AVRCP 1.3+ (for cars w/ bluetooth built in, etc)



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if it would be possible to integrate AVRCP 1.3+ into any roms (preferably into AOKP)?

I'd really like to be able to see track info on my car stereo when I'm streaming Bluetooth audio from my GN. It'd look a lot better than "BT:A" which is what is currently displayed. I feel like the phone is 90% there, and this would definitely get it closer to perfection...

I was reading it was added to CM7 (somewhat), and just didn't know if we'd be able to add it to ICS roms.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

This sounds good, I just installed a BT stereo and also have to look at BT: A. Although, the skip/previous buttons work fine!


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> This sounds good, I just installed a BT stereo and also have to look at BT: A. Although, the skip/previous buttons work fine!


Yeah, the skip/previous functionality is wonderful :-D

AVRCP 1.0 - play/stop/next/previous _<---as far as I know, we're here_

AVRCP 1.3 - play/stop/next/previous + metadata (track info) _<---would love to get here!!_

AVRCP 1.4 adds multimedia browsing support _<---profit??_


----------



## pjd2011 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been wanting this for years. I hope someone can chime in and tell us if and how it can be done!


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah I +1 this.

Incidentally it looked like the Fascinate had gotten close to complete 1.3 support right before I got my GNex. The track info display would come up on the screen in my Infiniti, but the actual track info (time, title, album, etc) would only display using the Samsung music app. For streaming (Pandora, Slacker) the track info would not populate.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> Yeah, the skip/previous functionality is wonderful :-D
> 
> AVRCP 1.0 - play/stop/next/previous _<---as far as I know, we're here_
> 
> ...


With my Clarion head unit the play/pause button works in addition to the next/previous, which I believe is part of A2DP.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish i could skip Pandora songs from my steering wheel when streaming via bluetooth... That would simply be the tits

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

mightybrick said:


> I wish i could skip Pandora songs from my steering wheel when streaming via bluetooth... That would simply be the tits


I figured Pandora would have this functionality...strange...

I'm just using Google Music, and it works fine, but when I used Subsonic the Play/Pause/Skip didn't work.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

*Shameless bump for someone who has the knowledge to make this happen*


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

I can switch tracks no problem. Do you have Bluetooth for automotive enabled in Pandora?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pjd2011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Would this be a request to AOKP and rom developers or who do we go to?


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been asking for this myself for about a month. I have reached out to Kejar and Franco for help. I hope someone will be able to get this going.

This should be made part of the top 5 requests for new ROM features.


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think bluetooth is so old but that is my opinion. Grant that the Galaxy Nexus is Bluetooth 4.0 support once it gets the the drivers.
My question is why not WiFi direct. Why aren't developers working on this for our Roms.
Info on Wifi direct is here.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Support for skipping tracks is working fine.

The automatic pause when my car is shut off leaves a little to be desired....for some reason I can pause from the nav screen on the car, but when the car shuts down it seems to send a play signal and then slacker/pandora start to play again.

Ive also tried shutting down the car with the music still playing, but instead of sending a pause the car shuts down and pandora/slacker skip to next track.

Using my Fascinate in the same car was working much better towards "the end" of when I had it.....so I think this is most likely kernel/ROM related.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

clarkkkent434 said:


> The automatic pause when my car is shut off leaves a little to be desired....


That's pretty strange! I just shut down my car (while the music is still playing), and it pauses. It doesn't skip tracks or anything crazy. Hmmmm...


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

$100.00 to the first dev to get this working.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

wouldnt it be great if bluetooth would put my nexus in landscape on my 7inch in dash. one could hope. although, I know the thunderbolt required a rewritten bluetooth stack to run the roms based off the rezound. Erishasnobattery did all of that, maybe he could help. Who knows


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

_matt said:


> $100.00 to the first dev to get this working.


If a dev gets this working (and it works with Google Play Music) I'll throw another $100 on top of that. This feature is REALLY worth it to me.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

IIRC the explanation for 3rd party apps (i.e. NOT the stock music player) not being able to do this was that the bluetooth stack is "closed" source so every 3rd party app cant really code itself to work with every available bluetooth stack.

Thats why my Fascinate delivered the track info correctly using the Samsung music app, but not Pandora or Slacker.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

chrisexv6 said:


> IIRC the explanation for 3rd party apps (i.e. NOT the stock music player) not being able to do this was that the bluetooth stack is "closed" source so every 3rd party app cant really code itself to work with every available bluetooth stack.
> 
> Thats why my Fascinate delivered the track info correctly using the Samsung music app, but not Pandora or Slacker.


If I could find a Bluetooth Stack API that included AVRCP 1.3 I would try and figure out how to get this working. It's hard to believe one doesn't already exist.
Anyone know what this is? http://www.bluez.org/download/

Edit: Here are the supported profiles for bluez:
A2DP 1.2
AVRCP 1.3
DI 1.3
HDP 1.0
HID 1.0
HFP 1.5
PAN 1.0
SPP 1.1
FTP 1.1
OPP 1.1
PBAP 1.1
MAP 1.0
PXP 1.0
HTP 1.0


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Bump as I would like to see a dev get this going

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjd2011 (Dec 24, 2011)

_matt said:


> Bump as I would like to see a dev get this going
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

_matt said:


> Bump as I would like to see a dev get this going
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcastag (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah this is a big deal to me too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

yup me too


----------



## districtdave (Jan 4, 2012)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## InitialVic (Oct 4, 2011)

I was waiting for this as well and got excited when I saw it was added to CM9 a few days back. It doesn't work as of the 3/31 build but I just tried the unofficial 4/2 build and it does work. Meta data is now being sent from the music app and google play...  Still nothing from Spotify, but that appears to be a spotify app issue...


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

I posted in the aokp forum to try to have this thread moved there.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22166-request-avrcp-13-for-cars-w-bluetooth-built-in-etc/


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

InitialVic said:


> I was waiting for this as well and got excited when I saw it was added to CM9 a few days back. It doesn't work as of the 3/31 build but I just tried the unofficial 4/2 build and it does work. Meta data is now being sent from the music app and google play...  Still nothing from Spotify, but that appears to be a spotify app issue...


Can anyone confirm

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Confirm that it works on cm9 but only for play music and stock music app nothing shows from Pandora or I heart etc and album art also doesn't show up just song info

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Confirm that it works on cm9 but only for play music and stock music app nothing shows from Pandora or I heart etc and album art also doesn't show up just song info
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Confirmed to work. Finally! Thank you

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, I hadn't been to this thread in a while. That's good news it's now working in CM9. Maybe we are closer to seeing it in AOKP???

:-D


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

In CM9, does it work with Poweramp?


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

skaforey said:


> In CM9, does it work with Poweramp?


No just Google play and stock player. No art work either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry for this noobish question, I hope this is the correct thread, anyway....

I just got my Gnex a couple of days ago, immediately rooted and today installed AOKP Milestone 4, what a SWEEEET ROM. I just paired my phone in my car and the phone works fine but no Bluetooth audio. I had paired it when it was stock/rooted and I did have audio, but couldn't see any song info or change tracks via my car audio. It seems that is the ONLY thing my Bionic did better than this phone, since it all worked!!!

Anyway, I'm not quite clear after reading this thread, is it normal that I have no BT Audio with Milestone 4 or should it work and just not display song info etc?

Thanks


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Try AOKP 32.


----------



## pjd2011 (Dec 24, 2011)

junksecret said:


> Sorry for this noobish question, I hope this is the correct thread, anyway....
> 
> I just got my Gnex a couple of days ago, immediately rooted and today installed AOKP Milestone 4, what a SWEEEET ROM. I just paired my phone in my car and the phone works fine but no Bluetooth audio. I had paired it when it was stock/rooted and I did have audio, but couldn't see any song info or change tracks via my car audio. It seems that is the ONLY thing my Bionic did better than this phone, since it all worked!!!
> 
> ...


You should have bluetooth audio. I know it sounds dumb but make sure your volume is up once music is playing when connected to bluetooth.

Compared to my old DINC, Blackberry, and friend's iPhone the Galaxy Nexus's bluetooth is much more powerful. As in the volume doesn't need to be nearly as amplified to get loud.


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

junksecret said:


> Sorry for this noobish question, I hope this is the correct thread, anyway....
> 
> I just got my Gnex a couple of days ago, immediately rooted and today installed AOKP Milestone 4, what a SWEEEET ROM. I just paired my phone in my car and the phone works fine but no Bluetooth audio. I had paired it when it was stock/rooted and I did have audio, but couldn't see any song info or change tracks via my car audio. It seems that is the ONLY thing my Bionic did better than this phone, since it all worked!!!
> 
> ...


Flash gummy.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/23029-GUMMY-1.0---04/13/12---Eating-Poptarts-and-Shitting-rainbows!#entry625195

Bluetooth working great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> AOKP 32 Change log
> 
> New Features:
> - Bluetooth: AVRCP 1.3+ support (CyanogenMod, MarcLandis)


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to all for the replies. I'm sure I will flash one of the newer builds even though I like being on a Milestone release if that is the only way to get Bluetooth audio. I saw in the change log about the AVRCP support in the latest builds but I still don't know if that means it's normal to have zero Bluetooth audio using Milestone 4?

I kinda thought AVRCP had to do with the phone transmitting song information rather than the actual sound? I'm sure after a few (dozen) more flashes It'll be cake to switch but I spent hours setting it up yesterday and if it's normal to not have Bluetooth audio in my build I'll do it for sure but otherwise I'll try and figure out why I have no BT audio at all,,,,the phone is paired but when I go in my audio section it says no audio device connected.

Thanks again


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

junksecret said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. I'm sure I will flash one of the newer builds even though I like being on a Milestone release if that is the only way to get Bluetooth audio. I saw in the change log about the AVRCP support in the latest builds but I still don't know if that means it's normal to have zero Bluetooth audio using Milestone 4?
> 
> I kinda thought AVRCP had to do with the phone transmitting song information rather than the actual sound? I'm sure after a few (dozen) more flashes It'll be cake to switch but I spent hours setting it up yesterday and if it's normal to not have Bluetooth audio in my build I'll do it for sure but otherwise I'll try and figure out why I have no BT audio at all,,,,the phone is paired but when I go in my audio section it says no audio device connected.
> 
> Thanks again


I've been using bluetooth audio (using Google Play Music) in my car for months on AOKP.

The thing that just got added to B32 is just that it will now send track info to your deck. That is all.

Bluetooth audio has always worked on AOKP no problem.

Also, not sure what you mean when you said "...I go in my audio section it says no audio device connected"...Can you elaborate alittle?

Once I turn on my car, bluetooth pairs, and music plays no problem...


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> I've been using bluetooth audio (using Google Play Music) in my car for months on AOKP.
> 
> The thing that just got added to B32 is just that it will now send track info to your deck. That is all.
> 
> ...


Yes, when I get in my car , assuming I have bluetooth turned on on my phone, it pairs without a hitch and the phone works fine. I then have an "audio" section where I select the source, i.e. AM/FM, CD Player, USB, Bluetooth Audio, etc. When I select Bluetooth audio it says there is no device connected even though the phone is paired....

Based on your advice sounds like I should have it on this build. When I paired the phone stock, it played music fine but I got no song info and also couldn't advance the tracks. My POS Bionic did work well, giving me song info and the ability to skip forward or back.

Not sure what to do now.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmmmm...that is very odd.

I'd say you should possibly delete and then repair the phone to the car while the stereo is already in Bluetooth Audio mode, but if that doesn't work I'm not sure what to do. I've definately never had any issues like that..

Hopefully someone with more knowledge can help.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

junksecret said:


> Yes, when I get in my car , assuming I have bluetooth turned on on my phone, it pairs without a hitch and the phone works fine. I then have an "audio" section where I select the source, i.e. AM/FM, CD Player, USB, Bluetooth Audio, etc. When I select Bluetooth audio it says there is no device connected even though the phone is paired....
> 
> Based on your advice sounds like I should have it on this build. When I paired the phone stock, it played music fine but I got no song info and also couldn't advance the tracks. My POS Bionic did work well, giving me song info and the ability to skip forward or back.
> 
> Not sure what to do now.


Sounds dumb, but did you go into your phone's Bluetooth settings and make sure "phone audio" and "media audio" are checked? I believe the phone would still pair with the device, but not transmit any audio to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you using Google Music or another player? I don't know if that would have an effect but when I sit in my car and turn it on, as soon as the devices connect it starts playing GMusic automatically without me opening the app.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> Sounds dumb, but did you go into your phone's Bluetooth settings and make sure "phone audio" and "media audio" are checked? I believe the phone would still pair with the device, but not transmit any audio to it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not dumb, well maybe but apparently so am I 'cuz I didn't stumble upon that menu.

Anyway my phone says Profiles: then "Media audio" (use for media audio) is checked. I don't seem to have a "Phone audio" Profile to check?










Thanks again...


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Are you using Google Music or another player? I don't know if that would have an effect but when I sit in my car and turn it on, as soon as the devices connect it starts playing GMusic automatically without me opening the app.


I've tried with Google music player and Android Music player. When I was stock/rooted, just like you, mine would pair and say "BT Audio Paused", I'd hit play on my car audio and play it did.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Just a quick update. After bekyndnunwind said the BT itself has always worked for him in AOKP I went back to mine. bekyndnunwind also suggested unpairing and re-pairing. I unpaired my phone from my car & deleted it as a paired device. I then removed the MB Bluetooth from the phones "paired devce" list, so nothing knew anything.

I then re-paired the phone and it's now working and the the menu shown earlier now looks like this:










Thanks to all for the help and especially bekyndnunwind & Mightybrick.............it's all working and at the next milestone I'll get the AVRCP.


----------



## at_cleric (Mar 7, 2012)

I have same problem.

After pairing i have Phone audio and Media audio in Galaxy Nexus. And it all checked. I can talk by car handsfree, but i cant listen music. No sound while music playing. No sound on car multimedia, no sound on phone. But i can use car control to skip track on phone.

Now i use Android Open Kang Project - maguro - Milestone 5. But i have this problem with car MM only. BT headphones work fine. And all work fine on my previous AOKP build 28.


----------

